# Huffman Dixie Flyer Question?



## Antney (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello, I just picked up what appears to be a  Huffman Dixie Flyer, I can't find much info or any pics of this bike, it is not the springer bike, I'll post some pics later this evening, it's rough but restoreable if worth doing. The seller told me it was prewar but I'm new to this...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll chime back in after you get a few photos up. get the rear drop outs, seat binder, and at least one good shot of the whole bike.


----------



## Antney (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so new at this I don't even understand your terminology, so I took these and got the serial number.... SN H273617


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, looking at the serial list in the Bicycle restoration tips section, I'm inclined to place your bike somewhere around 1947. Huffman's serial numbers don't really allow exact dating and they intentionally confused the numbers. traits to look for on Huffman bikes for dating are the dropouts (where the rear wheel drops out the back of the bike) post war frames are slightly larger than prewar and have a square nut instead of the dropout being threaded. the fender loop where the fender attaches to the frame behind the seat on prewar it is a straight tube the post war is a curved semi-circle, the seat clamp, on prewar there are lugs brazed to the frame, on post war there is a clamp like yours. in 1948 the frame style changed entirely so your bike is 1947 at the newest and the chainguard is exactly like the one in the 1948 catalog. during the war there would be little to no chrome, and there are almost no bikes made from 1943 through 1946. if your bike has a Morrow hub, it will have a date code.
maybe more info than you wanted but this is how you have to date the Huffmans, there are minor differences every year. they're great and well made bikes good luck and enjoy your find!


----------



## Antney (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info, yes it has a Morrow Hub. Is this bike worth restoring in your opinion, wouldn't take much I don't think? I have $75 in it..


----------



## JLarkin (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd sandblast it and redo it.  That front fender has been whipped.  You can get replacement fender braces easily though as well as the little fake rivets that are bolts to reattach them.  Soak all the chrome in oxylic acid and see how it comes out.  Since you are into restoring cars this should be cake for you.  However painting a bike is harder because you have to paint 360? around it at every angle; easy to miss a spot and I have.


----------

